# Document checklist - Settlement Visa for spouse.



## S4AOX (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi guys, 

About to pull the trigger and get the application rolling. 

Brief: Arranged Muslim marriage with mutual consent, wife is in Pakistan and I'm naturally the sponsor. Using Category A, sponsored income with same employer, £33,000 P/A.

Married in 25th October 2013 in Pakistan, stayed there till the 5th of Nov (Only had 2 weeks off from work)
Shared accommodation, renting out a room, Bills, utilities and council tax included.

Here is a check list of what I will be submitting, please let me know if I have missed anything, would really appreciate any input.

Thanks

The following is a brief of what supporting evidence is being provided to satisfy the ECO that all criteria’s are met for the UK Settlement Visa application for my Wife.

Sponsors Documents - Finance and Accommodation
1.	Covering Letter – “Letter of Sponsorship”
2.	Covering Letter - “Subject – Explanation of two different addresses on my 6 months bank statements and Employment contract”
3.	Covering Letter – “P60 End of Year Certificate”
4.	Covering Letter – “Accommodation Arrangements”
5.	Covering Letter – Letter from Landlord giving permission for wife to stay with me at the property.
6.	Sponsorship undertaking form SU07/12 signed by sponsor
7.	6 Months original Bank Statements from July 2013– Dec 2013
8.	6 Months original Wage Slips
9.	Letter from Employers, confirming my Pay, Job etc.
10.	Letter from Employers supporting the stamped copy of P60 that they have provided.
11.	Copy of stamped P60 covering period 21st Feb 2013 – 5th April 2013 (started employment with current employer in Feb 2013)
12.	Colour photocopy of Passport Bio data and Visa entry/exit stamps for Pakistan
13.	Tenancy Agreement for property.
14.	Independent housing Inspection Report
15.	Original Car insurance Certificate 
16.	Electoral roll confirmation letter from Council


Applicant and Sponsor – Evidence to show Marriage is both Genuine and Subsisting

1.	Covering Letter – “Proof of genuine and subsisting relationship”
2.	Covering Letter – “Sheraton hotel reservation”
3.	Skype/Viber/Whatsapp/Facebook screen shots prior and after Wedding
4.	Wedding/Nikkah pictures covering 25th, 26th 27th October 2013.
5.	Casual outing pictures covering after the Wedding, pictures of us in hotel room.
6.	Nikkah Nammah original and attested by local council
7.	Nikkah Nammah translated
8.	Wedding card from Sponsors work colleagues
9.	Wedding invitation cards
10.	Copy of passport bio and Visa Entry stamps for sponsor’s immediate family who flew to Pakistan for the wedding.
11.	Hotel reservation for the 26th of October at Sheraton, Karachi
12.	Money transfer receipt of £1040 from Sponsor to Applicant made in mid November 2013
13.	Applicant TB Cert
14.	Applicant City & Guilds B1 Achiever Cert for listening, reading, writing, speaking.
15.	Applicant Passport
16.	Applicant passport photos


----------

